# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Cilat janë shenjat e shtatzanisë

## bleripz

Tung,

kam nji pytje për mjekët apo edhe ata që dinë

cilan janë shenjat e shtatzanisë si vërehen ato te një femër që është shtatzane pa i përdorur mjetet e ndryshme për identifikim?

----------


## miki_al2001

Shenja e pare eshte mosardha e menstruacioneve.pastaj shenjat tjera ndryshojne mun te jete nausea dhe gjendja e te vjelles,marrje mendsh,ndonjehere renie e tensionit te gjakut.por mungesa e menstruacioneve eshte shenja e pare qe duhet ta beje te mendoje nje femer se mund te jete shtatzene dhe duhet bere testi i shtatzanise.ndonjehere mund te kete nje hemorragji vaginale per nje ose dy dite dhe nderprerje.

----------


## XX22

Pa prezence te mjekut:shko ne farmaci dhe blej"test shtatzanie" keshtu quhet-eshte dicka si termometer dhe te tregon vete per perdorimin duhet qe personi qe mendohet se eshte shtatzene te hedhe disa pika te ujit te holle ne te dhe te prese 5 min nese shfaqen 2 viza tregon se eshte shtatzene,nese shfaqet 1 tregon qe nuk eshte,nese nuk shfaqet asnje tregon se testi eshte bere keq,per me teper besoj se ka gjithcka te shpjeguar ne kuti.
Organizmi eshte i ndryshem tek cdo femer por po te tregoj rastin personal.Fillon dhimbje koke,lodhje e shpejt,dhe te vjella.Menstruacionet nderpriten,por kjo shenje eshte pak problematike pasi ka femra qe mund ti kene te crregullta dhe ka raste kur femra kerkon ta dije me shpejt se nje muaj nese eshte shtatzene apo no,dhe per kete vepro si ne fillim duke perdorur test shtatzanie qe te tregon 5 deri ne 10 dite me pare.

----------


## DORJANBITI

Qe nga dita qe kryer marredhenie seksuale per te marre vesh nese je apo jo shatzane duhet te kalojne 3 jave e me pas te shkosh te  mjeku.

----------


## edona

shenjat e para fillojn te shfaqen pas 2 javesh une e kuptova menjehere, pas disa diteve, kisha dhembje barku, kemba me mpihej, si dhe oreksi me ishte shtuar, si dhe smund ta shihja burrin ashtu e kisha mar inat, nuk e di se nga buronte ajo ndjenje e urejtjes me vone e kuptova, nga shtatzansia, e mora testin ne barnatore, dhe dolen dy vija, pastaj .............

----------


## Gjallica

Mund ta kuptosh vetem nese po e pret te ndodhi.  :buzeqeshje:  
Shenjat jan pak a shume kto qe kan shkruar kto shoket/et me lart, po ka edhe nga ato qe nuk u nderpriten menstruacionet 2 a 3 muajt e pare edhe mund te ken mbetur shtatezane.. 
Prandaj rruga me e mire bli nje test ne farmaci edhe mos e rrotullo trurin sa andej/kendej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miki_al2001

> Mund ta kuptosh vetem nese po e pret te ndodhi.  
> Shenjat jan pak a shume kto qe kan shkruar kto shoket/et me lart, po ka edhe nga ato qe nuk u nderpriten menstruacionet 2 a 3 muajt e pare edhe mund te ken mbetur shtatezane.. 
> Prandaj rruga me e mire bli nje test ne farmaci edhe mos e rrotullo trurin sa andej/kendej


nuk nderpriten menstruacionet.lol.e forte kjo.nese ndodh fekondimi ska se si te kete ovulacion.pra ska menstruacione (kjo eshte 100%),por mund te kete hemorragji por qe kuptohet nga gruaja shtatzene se sjane menstruacione por vetem hemorragji te cilat zakonisht jane te shkurtera por edhe mund te zgjasin

----------


## dibrani2006

_1.Nese brenda 4 jave nuk te vijne meustracionet.
2.Ndjehesh e lodhshme dhe ben shum gjum.
3.Te vjellmet.
4.Te gerditet ushqimi.

Keto jane 100% te sigurta.


DR_Dibrani2006_

----------


## Alienated

> shenjat e para fillojn te shfaqen pas 2 javesh une e kuptova menjehere, pas disa diteve, kisha dhembje barku, kemba me mpihej, si dhe oreksi me ishte shtuar, si dhe smund ta shihja burrin ashtu e kisha mar inat, nuk e di se nga buronte ajo ndjenje e urejtjes me vone e kuptova, nga shtatzansia, e mora testin ne barnatore, dhe dolen dy vija, pastaj .............


E vertete kjo qe marrin grate inat burrin kur ngelin shtatzene. Dua te shtoj se tek ca femra fryhet gjoksi dhe ndjejne dhimbje ne gji.

----------


## J@mes

Per informacion rreth kesaj ceshtje mund te shikoni tek *www.gynendoscopy.com*
Uroj te gjeni ate qe deshironi.

----------


## Rudina_USA

> Tung,
> 
> kam nji pytje për mjekët apo edhe ata që dinë
> 
> cilan janë shenjat e shtatzanisë si vërehen ato te një femër që është shtatzane pa i përdorur mjetet e ndryshme për identifikim?


Mendoj se jane.
1}Nese pas nje jave nuk te vijne (meustracionet)
2}Nese ke te vjellme & te behet ushqimi sikur ste shijon.
3}Nese te merren mend apo te bie dicka nga duart.


PS: Une kur isha shtatzan me cunin 'nuk e kuptova shpejt'vec pas dy-muajve kur kam pih nje gode me qumesht & e kam nxjerre 'aman kur doli me doli si Kos.
Bera nje test dhe me doli Pozitiv'keshtu e morra vesh.

Nejse te uroj te jeshe dhe befsh nje bebe te bukur.

----------


## PYETESORI

jasht teme kjo por desha te pyes 
dua te pyes nese nje vajz nuk e ka iden se eshte shtatezane  edhe ato meustracionet i ka te regullta 
ka mundesi te jet shtatezane edhe si mund ta zbulosh ate.
edhe do desha te dija nga vajzat  kush jan shenjat  
flm

----------


## ShocK

Bark i fryrë edhe bark e të vjella  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## PYETESORI

> Bark i fryrë edhe bark e të vjella .


te vjedha ska tani me para i dukesh sikur donte te villte por prap svillte 
barkun te them te drejten ka ven cik por se di pse tjeter gje kush eshte ?

----------


## DI_ANA

Keto shenja shfaqen brenda javeve te para pas koncepsionit. Ato nuk jane gjithmone ne menyre absolute presente. Te marra te gjithe se bashku mund te ndihmojne per te diagnostikuar nje shtatzani.

  _ Presenca e gonadotropines korionike humane ne gjak ose urine, e cila mund te zbulohet nga laboratori ose nga testi i shtatzanise qe mund te kryhet ne shtepi. Kjo eshte shenja e hereshme me e besueshme e shtatzanise.
    _ Mungesa e periodave te radhes.

----------


## PYETESORI

> Keto shenja shfaqen brenda javeve te para pas koncepsionit. Ato nuk jane gjithmone ne menyre absolute presente. Te marra te gjithe se bashku mund te ndihmojne per te diagnostikuar nje shtatzani.
> 
>   _ Presenca e gonadotropines korionike humane ne gjak ose urine, e cila mund te zbulohet nga laboratori ose nga testi i shtatzanise qe mund te kryhet ne shtepi. Kjo eshte shenja e hereshme me e besueshme e shtatzanise.
>     _ Mungesa e periodave te radhes.



e kam fjalen kur ajo vajz as e ka iden qe eshte shtatezane edhe nuk e di  qe mund te jet ajo 
me nje fjal se ka iden edhe si shkon mendja 
un doja te dija kush jan shenjat  jo cfar mund te bej ta zbuloj se ate e dim ne farmaci ka plot 
por doja te dija cilat jan shenjat  kur vet vajza nuk e di qe eshte shtatezane ?

----------


## DI_ANA

> e kam fjalen kur ajo vajz as e ka iden qe eshte shtatezane edhe nuk e di  qe mund te jet ajo 
> me nje fjal se ka iden edhe si shkon mendja 
> un doja te dija kush jan shenjat  jo cfar mund te bej ta zbuloj se ate e dim ne farmaci ka plot 
> por doja te dija cilat jan shenjat  kur vet vajza nuk e di qe eshte shtatezane ?


Me duket se po tallesh....
Si nuk i shkoka mendja asaj vajzes,e di ajo te pakten qe nga nje raport i pambrojtur mund te jesh shtatzane?! :buzeqeshje: 
Shenjat jane vonesa e periodave,dhimbje barku,marrje mendsh,te vjellat.
Me siguri qe do ti shkoje mendja them une!

----------


## Eda64

motra nese do ta dish per shenjat e para te shtatzanis se jam pak a shum e praktikuar per sa i perket per te lindur femij se jam mosh e madhe dhe jam mesuar tani si te them u ben doctor te vehtes ton tani .1 e para shenj te ndalen periodat por ka disa qe edhe se je shtatezen periodat te vin por raste te radha jan .2.ESHTE NDJEHESH SHUM E LODHUR e keputur fare te thuash ,pastaj disa se kuptojn vehten si jan si nuk jan vetem kur fillon barku duke ju rritur e femin ta ndegjojn gjall ,por flas une per vehten time qe e kam dalluar vehten kur kam filluar shtatezanin ,me ka ik oreksi edhe uji mu bente vrer cdo gje mu dukte e hillur per vec turshive qe i kisha qef dhe gjerave te tharta ,nuk duroja er fare prej asgjeje e kisha qef vetmin keshtu e dallova vehten per her te dyt se per te paren nuk dija gje fare se cfar kam vetem kur ika tek doktori qe me tregoi dhe kaq .flm

----------


## PYETESORI

> motra nese do ta dish per shenjat e para te shtatzanis se jam pak a shum e praktikuar per sa i perket per te lindur femij se jam mosh e madhe dhe jam mesuar tani si te them u ben doctor te vehtes ton tani .1 e para shenj te ndalen periodat por ka disa qe edhe se je shtatezen periodat te vin por raste te radha jan .2.ESHTE NDJEHESH SHUM E LODHUR e keputur fare te thuash ,pastaj disa se kuptojn vehten si jan si nuk jan vetem kur fillon barku duke ju rritur e femin ta ndegjojn gjall ,por flas une per vehten time qe e kam dalluar vehten kur kam filluar shtatezanin ,me ka ik oreksi edhe uji mu bente vrer cdo gje mu dukte e hillur per vec turshive qe i kisha qef dhe gjerave te tharta ,nuk duroja er fare prej asgjeje e kisha qef vetmin keshtu e dallova vehten per her te dyt se per te paren nuk dija gje fare se cfar kam vetem kur ika tek doktori qe me tregoi dhe kaq .flm


tani me vure ne mendime  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Glamorous

Simptomat e shtatezanise jane mjaft te ngjashme me simptomat e periodave te disa femra...
Fillimisht do ndjesh dhimbje te gjoksi, dhimbje te vezoret (barku), do jesh si e goditur (si me te marra mendsh gjate gjithe kohes) , disa ushqime kur ti shohesh do te sjellin si ndjenje per te vjellur. Do kesh fryrje barku, e shpesh do ndjesh emocione te pakuptimta.
Keto jane per shumicen e rasteve, por shume simptoma ndryshojne edhe nga mosha.

----------

